# Finally! A Dust Deputy Cart



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have had my Dust Deputy for a couple of years now and finally got around to building a cart for it. I was in Lowe's the other day and noticed that Shop Vac has a unit called Bucket Max (about $30) that snaps on a 5 gal. bucket. It hit me that this would work perfectly with with my Dust Deputy. The cart is made entirely of left over 3/4" ply from a previous project. The combination works perfectly so I guess it was worth the wait for the cart.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a great solution. Working well?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Big Steve said:


> That is a great solution. Working well?


It works great, Steve. The only problem I will have to correct is that I put just 1 pivot wheel in the front and it tilts too easily. I will have to replace the single pivot wheel with one on each corner. Other than that it works like a dream.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great idea, George.

I am going to have a look at something similar for my vac and Triton Dust Bucket. It keeps tipping over when I pull on the hose...

Triton® Dust Collector : CARBA-TEC


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

*Here is my dusty deputy cart*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A couple of nice solutions guys. If I can quit buying routers a Dust Deputy is next on my list. I am going to mount it on a 10 gallon bucket so it is the same height as my industrial Shop-Vac and one of these carts would be great.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> I have had my Dust Deputy for a couple of years now and finally got around to building a cart for it. I was in Lowe's the other day and noticed that Shop Vac has a unit called Bucket Max (about $30) that snaps on a 5 gal. bucket. It hit me that this would work perfectly with with my Dust Deputy. The cart is made entirely of left over 3/4" ply from a previous project. The combination works perfectly so I guess it was worth the wait for the cart.


George - does that little guy use the 2-1/4 hoses? I've got a similar one from Home Depot, probably a Ridgid, but it just uses 1-1/4" hoses. 
Great setup:sold:


----------



## JimBDL (Jul 6, 2012)

Dust Deputy. I have limited space.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

jschaben said:


> George - does that little guy use the 2-1/4 hoses? I've got a similar one from Home Depot, probably a Ridgid, but it just uses 1-1/4" hoses.
> Great setup:sold:


John, it uses a 2 1/4 hose but the one in the hose storage is a 1 1/4 with an adapter that fits the 2 1/4 so I can use it on my miter saw.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi George - That looks like a nice little vac. I bought a new 6.5 HP Shop vac last fall to set up with my DD because the 22 gallon one I had was physically to large. I went with a 12 gallon (smallest I could find in that HP). With the DD I find you don't need a large canister, I haven't changed the bag in the 12 gallon yet. I have, however, emptied the DD bucket several times
I used plans for my cart, I think from Wood magazine. That's Cleopatra, the shop boss, in the first pic:laugh:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Where do you get 10 gallon buckets?


----------



## johno1946 (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

That's a good looking set-up, John. Nice job!


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice setup


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, I do not know. I've only ever seen one and a quick google search didn't turn up anything but the moulds for making them. If I do find them I will be sure to post about it.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

roofner said:


> View attachment 53871


----------

